# New girly in the house :)



## Erica M (Jan 9, 2012)

Hiya peeps

hope everyone is ok. My fella (j2r) asked me join up on here as he says its really good for advice and motivation , iv just started a journal on here aswell so i can measure my progress along the way. ive decided to get fit and aim to be like miss jamie eason 

be gentle with me as im new to the fitness game so hope all goes well.

byeeee

x


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

welcome to UK-M, enjoy :thumb:


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

how-doo

enjoy the best muscle site on plnaet earth.............this is planet earth right?

I err....get around


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

Welcome to UKM


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

welcome.......you will learn loads on here !!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

hello and welcome


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Welcome, we need more girls/women/ladies in the house.


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

welcome


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

welcome aboard


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Welcome but who is J2R :confused1:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

welcome to uk-m 

like breda says who is J2R ?


----------



## j2r (Aug 13, 2011)

aha!!!!! the wife!!! hello dear  hows ya legs from today hahahaaha


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Never mind i found him

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/j2r/


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

ewen said:


> welcome to uk-m
> 
> like breda says who is J2R ?


Put some fcukin trousers on you cnut my fcukin eyes


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Wlcome to the mad house Erica and your bf is right you will get all the help and advice from us so lets hope your committed and you do just fine


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Breda said:


> Put some fcukin trousers on you cnut my fcukin eyes


you jell aint ya :cool2:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

j2r said:


> aha!!!!! the wife!!! hello dear  hows ya legs from today hahahaaha


if you got some pics up we'll tell you


----------



## j2r (Aug 13, 2011)

Breda said:


> Put some fcukin trousers on you cnut my fcukin eyes


il send u a signed pic if u want


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

ewen said:


> you jell aint ya :cool2:


No Ewen i dont want to see your ass is all :lol:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Hi and welcome to uk-m, I'm sure your other half will show you how tyo navigate the pages etc etc, but any problems don't hesitate to ask myself or any other mod.......in fact most people in general will go out their way to help you...


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

j2r said:


> hows ya legs from today hahahaaha


i hope that wasnt smut??? We run a clean ship around these here parts pmsl


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

j2r said:


> il send u a signed pic if u want


I dont want a pic of you mate... your avi is too much for me as it is


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Breda said:


> No Ewen i dont want to see your ass is all :lol:


WILL you mind your language BREDA.................There's c unt about!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

j2r said:


> u seem to like looking at my pics


he`s always at it mate we think he eyes up his victims on here ....


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

j2r:2758577 said:


> u seem to like looking at my pics


Just checking out the competition bro 



Uriel:2758585 said:


> WILL you mind your language BREDA.................There's c unt about!


My manners always desert me when I sense a sweaty minge...... Apologies all round guys


----------



## j2r (Aug 13, 2011)

its not sweaty ....it smells of roses  ***cough***


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

ewen:2758594 said:


> he`s always at it mate we think he eyes up his victims on here ....


I think I cleared this up in my post but you are correct


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

It is customary for new girls who join this site, to post some bikini shots, obviously so we can assess your needs:innocent:

Welcome


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Breda said:


> Just checking out the competition bro
> 
> My manners always desert me when I sense a sweaty minge...... Apologies all round guys


hence your recent ban :laugh:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

j2r:2758603 said:


> its not sweaty ....it smells of roses  ***cough***


And why is it not bottled and on the shelves


----------



## Erica M (Jan 9, 2012)

i was just gonna post some till breda chirpped up hahahah!!! unlucky... and its not sweaty....its just lightly moist haha


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Welcome to the house! And now go to the kitchen!! :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

ewen:2758606 said:


> hence your recent ban :laugh:


I will not directly insult members as its against the rules but if i was allowed to I'd say he was a slippery cnut :lol:


----------



## j2r (Aug 13, 2011)

well boys if u wanna tugg yaself off to my mrs then feel free http://www.purestorm.com/ericamarriott

ill think of you lot tonight when im chuckin one in her  or two if shes lucky hahahah

plz send reps my way  peace out


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Am I missing something??

A new female posts her welcome thread with her Husband in it and all we can muster

is some ridiculous smut and juvenile comment after comment.

Sometimes words fail me tbh


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Erica [URL=M:2758611]M:2758611[/URL] said:


> i was just gonna post some till breda chirpped up hahahah!!! unlucky... and its not sweaty....its just lightly moist haha


Was it the sweaty minge post that did it cos that can be edited to lightly moist


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

j2r said:


> well boys if u wanna tugg yaself off to my mrs then feel free http://www.purestorm.com/ericamarriott
> 
> ill think of you lot tonight when im chuckin one in her  or two if shes lucky hahahah
> 
> plz send reps my way  peace out


So I am missing something :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

j2r:2758621 said:


> well boys if u wanna tugg yaself off to my mrs then feel free http://www.purestorm.com/ericamarriott
> 
> ill think of you lot tonight when im chuckin one in her  or two if shes lucky hahahah
> 
> plz send reps my way  peace out


She's cheating on you man pmsl


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Erica M said:


> i was just gonna post some till breda chirpped up hahahah!!! unlucky... and its not sweaty....its just lightly moist haha


My carrots twitching!!!

Only joking, welcome aboard


----------



## Erica M (Jan 9, 2012)

Breda said:


> She's cheating on you man pmsl


yes with my right hand!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Welcome! And reps to your man :beer:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Erica [URL=M:2758637]M:2758637[/URL] said:


> yes with my right hand!


What's the left hand doin?


----------



## Erica M (Jan 9, 2012)

pointing u in the opposite direction little boy hahaha


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Erica M said:


> pointing u in the opposite direction little boy hahaha


Breda got told!


----------



## Erica M (Jan 9, 2012)

how do i change my avi ? anyone?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Erica M said:


> how do i change my avi ? anyone?


well not having a minge helps improve IQ 200% :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

profile, settings, edit avatar lol

browse, upload, save job jobbed


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Erica [URL=M:2758669]M:2758669[/URL] said:


> pointing u in the opposite direction little boy hahaha


Oh I've been told lol best be off.... Welcome to the forum Erica and for the record a far from little


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

C.Hill:2758676 said:


> Breda got told!


There's no other way to put it pmsl


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Breda said:


> Oh I've been told lol best be off.... Welcome to the forum Erica and for the record a far from little


she was talking about your guns bud pmsl


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Uriel:2758705 said:


> she was talking about your guns bud pmsl


Pmsl well I can't argue with that but i hold my own where it matters


----------



## Erica M (Jan 9, 2012)

Uriel said:


> profile, settings, edit avatar lol
> 
> browse, upload, save job jobbed


thanks


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

J2r is my mate from work. Wellcome to the forum Erica. Sure you will get plenty of help on here.


----------



## j2r (Aug 13, 2011)

jesus its as if blokes on here have more than normal testosterone levels going on. soon as a glimpse of a lady you all got ya choppers in hand ready to bang the night away.. hahahahaahah... enjoy yaselfs


----------



## j2r (Aug 13, 2011)

CRD said:


> Hi Erica and welcome to the site :thumb:
> 
> Was just browsing the pics from the link your other half posted and one in particular really caught my eye. It's the one with the strategically placed red star. You couldn't be so kind as to post a link to the unedited version could you? :lol:


i am easily bribed


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

IronDan:2758753 said:


> Edited for accuracy :whistling:


Pmsl but i still got 1 of the biggest pieces on the forum

Nuff said!!


----------



## ld14 (Jun 16, 2011)

Fcuk me, I didnt get this welcome when I joined! :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Breda said:


> Pmsl but i still got 1 of the biggest pieces on the forum
> 
> Nuff said!!


pics or bs 

and pics of slightly moist minge or bs


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ld14 said:


> Fcuk me, I didnt get this welcome when I joined! :lol:


are you female ?


----------



## ld14 (Jun 16, 2011)

ewen said:


> are you female ?


No. But I am a pussy if that helps?...


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Welcome along and congratulations on the longest welcome thread in history


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Welcome to UKM


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ld14 said:


> No. But I am a pussy if that helps?...


not to me


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Welcome along chick pea...


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

welcome aboard 

ps Ewens pics are hotter :whistling:


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

welcome to ukm


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

j2r said:


> jesus its as if blokes on here have more than normal testosterone levels going on. soon as a glimpse of a lady you all got ya choppers in hand ready to bang the night away.. hahahahaahah... enjoy yaselfs


Most of us have more test in us than a prostitute at the Mr Olympia!


----------



## j2r (Aug 13, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Most of us have more test in us than a prostitute at the Mr Olympia!


now thats funny $hit!! ...

dan u cant have her number but i can give u ur mums as iv now finished with it xxxx


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey, welcome to UKM

Going by the welcome you've had in this thread, I kinda feel this is appropriate:

http://www.southparkstudios.co.uk/clips/sp_vid_104348/

Enjoy your stay on the forum


----------



## BigTonle (Dec 30, 2011)

Welcome to UKM !


----------



## j2r (Aug 13, 2011)

IronDan said:


> Yeah she mentioned that you failed to get it up.
> 
> Don't feel bad bro


touche'!!


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

welcome!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

welcome =]


----------



## BigTonle (Dec 30, 2011)

yumyumyumnomnomnom :bounce:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Your fella's a brave man


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

put the word "girl" in the title and everyones in even the mods !!!!

Yo


----------



## dandaman1990 (Mar 22, 2009)

Welcome erica


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

LOL 6 pages for a welcoming to a new member, most are lucky if they get 6 posts hahaha


----------



## Horsfall (Nov 7, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> LOL 6 pages for a welcoming to a new member, most are lucky if they get 6 posts hahaha


theres a link with pics of her t1ts mate on a forum full of testosterone fuelled men, what do you expect lol. i am VERY suprised weeman isnt here yet.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> put the word "girl" in the title and everyones in even the mods !!!!
> 
> Yo


yeah but to be fair we have to show presence to make sure that people behave... sometimes it even works :lol:


----------



## gav76 (Feb 26, 2011)

welcome:innocent:


----------



## mcklo733 (Jan 13, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

its always hilarious the amount of replies females get on the welcome threads :lol:

welcome... btw


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

welcome!


----------



## Dazzaa (Jan 13, 2012)

welcome to the forum, please wipe your feet propperly on the way in and always remember.... :rockon:


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Page 7.....


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Alreet!!


----------



## scaff19 (Feb 8, 2009)

welcome :thumb:


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Can one of the mods grant her instant access into the adults lounge


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

Welcome to the House Of Fun...


----------



## NickR24 (Sep 9, 2009)

Craig660 said:


> Can one of the mods grant her instant access into the adults lounge


x 2

welcome :tongue:


----------

